# A38 26 inch axe help!?!?



## joshhawk70 (Feb 5, 2016)

I just got a axe from my grandfather that just passed and I am looking to figure out who makes it. The only marking on the head is a38


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (Feb 6, 2016)

Ask on Bladeforums in the Axe, Tomahawk and Hachet sub-forum.


----------

